# 종이/용지



## Ladymeri

Hello

종이 and 용지 both mean paper, right?
 What is the difference between them?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rance

종이 is paper.
용지 is paper with specific purpose.
As it requires to indicate its usage, 용지 is rarely used by itself.
Some examples are 프린트 용지, 신청서 용지, 인쇄용지, 사무용지.


----------



## JY RO

종이 means a piece of paper or papers. And 종이 can be translated into 지 (紙) which is a Chinese character. 
Like Rance explained above, 용지 is papers for specific usage. (용 (用) here means "Usage")


----------



## Shinobee

Ladymeri said:


> Hello
> 
> 종이 and 용지 both mean paper, right?
> What is the difference between them?
> Thanks in advance



종이 can refer to any papers, but we use '용지' only for papers used to printers. like 'A4용지'(It's the most common usage of it), There is no word like 'A4종이'.


----------

